

Ask HN: what should I do with SneakerGeeks.com? - 3stripe

I've been squatting this domain for 5ish years and collected around 3K email addresses on a landing page with the strap-line: "SneakerGeeks — the box-fresh forum for trainer collectors".<p>Guess you could say that means my concept has validated, but as I'm focusing most of my energies on CycleLove at the moment I don't have time to build a community around SneakerGeeks at the moment. Nevertheless I'mm loathe to let the domain name slip out of my hands (stupid I know).<p>I would love to do something along the lines of a Tim Ferris 'muse' with it, eg that generated a small amount of $$$ on auto-pilot... drop-shipped SneakerGeek products of some description, perhaps t-shirts?<p>PS. Here are some first t-shirt ideas I did a while back when I went under the Twitter moniker of @3stripe — https://dl.dropbox.com/u/5809556/Hacker%20News/sneakergeeks_product_roughs.png — not sure if I get away with using the Adidas logo like that though...<p>http://www.sneakergeeks.com/
======
3stripe
Thread fail.

